# PLEASE SIGN!! = Hedgehog Airplane PETITION



## moothecow

WestJet (and other airlines) do not allow hedgehogs to travel in airplane cabins. Meanwhile, dogs, cats, rabbits and birds are allowed. WestJet answers to why this is their policy do not make sense.

SO, here is a petition to convince WestJet (and, hopefully, other airlines) to change their policy:

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/hedgehogsfly/

*PLEASE SIGN IT.

and then... PASS IT ON!*

Let's get at least 1,000 signatures.

I am in touch with WestJet and will continue pushing this forward. It's not a matter of if, but of when. The more people are behind this, the more likely we are to get WestJet to change their policy, as it makes absolutely no sense.

So, please sign it and pass it on  Let's get this ball rolling!


----------



## moothecow

P.S. I wrote the petition in one go... if anyone has edits, additions, constructive criticism, etc, please let me know and I'll edit accordingly!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

I just sent in a complain to WestJet listing all the reasons why hedgehogs should be allowed in the cabin.

I will gladly sign this


----------



## hanhan27

Signed!

Everything was worded really well and sounded very professional. I didn't even see a spelling error.


----------



## Quinn

signed!


----------



## Nancy

signed

Hopefully everyone can get all their family members to sign too.


----------



## msviolet

I signed too!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Signed  I wish these places would actually look into the "facts" they rely on to deny them. A simple internet search would let them know that hedgehogs aren't rodents and wouldn't be able to chew through a carrier. It's like they don't really care and someone at a computer just makes a guess. I hope it goes through because it would make traveling a lot easier for people who would like to take their hedgies and don't want a long drive to get there or to cross their fingers that everything will be okay in cargo.


----------



## ourico

Is it okay to have your e-mail address more then once... Cause my grandparents want to sign, but they don't have an e-mail. They can't even turn a computer on :lol: . I don't want to mess anything up.


----------



## Nancy

It should be okay but I'd space the same email addy's further apart.


----------



## awbat3

signed!


----------



## CanadienHedgie

When I tried to sign it, it said: 

"Sorry, your signature couldn't be recorded"


----------



## TheLuckyDucky

Signed! This definitely is NOT fair. Hedgehogs are better passengers than most of the allowed animals!


----------



## xspiked

Here here! I signed 
Thanks for writing this petition up moothecow!


----------



## Lilysmommy

Signed, passed it on to a friend, and posted on both of my Facebook profiles!


----------



## ReginasMommy

I signed and posted it on facebook


----------



## moothecow

34 signatures already! hurray! maybe let's keep gently bumping this thread up for the next couple of days, to make sure everyone on HHC sees it?



xspiked said:


> Thanks for writing this petition up moothecow!


Anything for the hedgies! Also, if you've seen any of my posts, I do tend to run on, so writing a lot is clearly anything but a problem for me :lol:



Lilysmommy said:


> Signed, passed it on to a friend, and posted on both of my Facebook profiles!


Facebook profiles = terrific idea! I'll do the same.

Also, Nancy or someone else who frequents other hedgehog forums: could you please post it there as well??


----------



## CanadienHedgie

I posted this on Facebook for all my friends to sign  They better sign it! :evil:


----------



## Littlefootsmama

Signed! Very well-written petition. The fact that they accused hedgehogs of being chewers is appalling to me; they obviously have done little to no research on them. WOW. 

My college actually allows hedgehogs because of their minimal disruptance to others around them and the fact that they rarely cause allergies. I have actually brought my hedgie to class before and half of them didn't even realize he was there until I said something, so having them on an airplane will cause absolutely no harm. they are much better travelers than dogs, cats or birds who can make constant obnoxious noises if nervous, scared, etc. 

If you want you could add how unsafe it would be for a hedgie to be in a cargo area because of how rough they are with luggage! They claim they are careful, but my cousin has worked as a loader and he has admitted that they are not nearly as careful as they should be. Hedgehogs are much to sensitive and fragile to be subjected to that. 

So happy you did this! I will post on my facebook page as well!


----------



## CanadienHedgie

I remember sitting in the airport, waiting for my plane to come, and I was watching the loaders unload a plane. They were driving those carts with all the suitcases and cages on the back. 

1st, they weren't even tied down. 
2nd, a couple suit cases fell off. 

...What if that was a hedgie cage? S/he could be pretty injured, especially if something in the cage fell on top of him/her. 

I've seen them load the vehicle things, and they are def. not gentle. They seem to just throw the bags on (what if there was something breakable in the suitcase), and slide the cages across. I had two red suit cases I took with me once. They were a nice red colour when they went onto the plane. When I got them back, I hardly recognized them. They are now more of a brown/maroon shade. It wasn't even wet or rainy out. I was taking my poodle out to see my cousins, and he had to ride in cargo because he was a whole 2 pounds over the weight limit. When I went to pick him up from the live animal section, his cage had a nice long scrape going all the way across the right side. I don't know what happened, but I seriously think I should have starved him for a day or two, then he would have been able to ride with me.


----------



## newfie_nurse

I gladly signed and love the wording!!! Alot of what was said is also reflected in my email feed back to westjet. 

Great Job every one!!


----------



## moothecow

We have over 60 signatures! Let's keep going. I don't know how many it would take to convince West Jet, but I think 1,000 is a good goal... I'll see where else I can post this. 

(yay everyone!)


----------



## Nancy

Has anyone posted it to World yet? I'm not a member so can't do it. I posted on Welfare, Help and BHB.


----------



## MomLady

I signed.

Very well worded! 

Thanks

Donna


----------



## Lilysmommy

I just got a reply back from an actual person at WestJet (rather than a form reply) and it made me giggle when I read it.



> Good Afternoon,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in WestJet and our Pets in the Cabin service that we currently offer. There must be a very active community of Hedgehog owners and supporters across Canada as we have received a number of emails regarding this topic and I am happy to respond today.
> 
> From what you have shared, I understand that the Hedgehog is a unique animal that you feel should be able to be brought onboard in a carrier. At this time, as you are aware we do not allow Hedgehogs to be brought into the cabin however I am glad that you have brought this matter to our attention as it will allow us to review our Pets in the Cabin service and guidelines.
> 
> We are always appreciative of the feedback we receive from our valued guests as we are continuously striving to improve and grow the services that we offer to all of our guests. Please know that your feedback has been heard and has been sent to the appropriate departments for their information and consideration.
> 
> I thank you again for taking the time to write into us to share your impressions and I appreciate the opportunity to respond.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Lauren
> Guest Relations Specialist
> WestJet


I love the first part, about how they've been getting several emails. I think they've noticed us! :lol:


----------



## moothecow

Bahaha, noticed us and crafted a standard response! I got the exact same one a few minutes ago.

I am responding back with a link to our petition... It's only at 97 signatures (I say only, but I really also mean... 97!! everyone is so wonderful, I can't believe we got almost 100 signatures in less than 24 hours!), but it will give them a rough idea of the huge support behind this issue.

Here was my response to their response:

_"Hi Lauren,

Thank you for your reply. I am very pleased to hear that WestJet is reviewing the Pets in the Cabin guidelines. To further support this motion, please see our petition that, though less than 24 hours old, has already garnered almost 100 signatures: http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/hedgehogsfly/

It further reiterates our reasons for why hedgehogs should be allowed to fly in the cabin of an airplane. I trust that you will pass this petition to those departments which are reviewing your Pets in the Cabin policies.

Furthermore, there is indeed a very large and active hedgehog owner community. And, as you will note from the comments on the petition, a lot of hedgehog owners and breeders have expressed a very strong interest in using an airline that understands the unique needs of hedgehogs, knows that they are NOT rodents and that allows hedgehogs in the cabin. Changing this policy would ensure WestJet many new loyal flyers, and would place WestJet on many hedgehog organizations and forums as a "hedgehog-friendly" airline. This will inform many more present and future hedgehog owners of WestJet's ability to correctly accommodate hedgehogs.

Once again, thank you for your email. I would appreciate a response to this message as well, to ensure that the petition has been passed onto the appropriate parties.

Best,
M."_


----------



## Lilysmommy

:lol: We've earned our own form response! And that's a great reply, now let's just hope they'll take it all seriously and we'll actually get our changes... *crosses fingers!*


----------



## moothecow

Well, they're certainly quick! Response to my response:



> "Hello M.,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I have gone to the petition and have shared the link with the appropriate departments as well as with my manager in Guest Relations. We appreciate your enthusiasm and we wish you all the best with the petition!
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Lauren"


Eeeeexcellent... Since this policy change does not actually require any expenditure from them - we're not asking for unique hedgehogs compartments, nor should this take any extra worker-hours to implement this - I hope that this will actually move through quickly. There are no obstacles to them changing this, other than possible bureaucracy and stubborness.

How long should we give them before a very determined follow-up? A month? Two?


----------



## moothecow

OH, and, let's get more signatures!! 

I know many people won't want to post on their Facebook, which I totally understand, but how about sending a private message or email to a select group of close friends and relatives who can add their signatures to this? It takes all of 5 seconds, if not less. 

100 signatures in less than 24 hours = we're awesome. 

let's get even more awesome.


----------



## LizardGirl

Signed and posted on FB. It's great you're getting a response! If we could do this with several airlines that would be a huge success.


----------



## Tishy Tasha

Signed & Listed on both of my FBs.. I really hope it helps. =)


----------



## nikki

I got that exact same reply, word for word, from Westjet.


----------



## MissC

nikki said:


> I got that exact same reply, word for word, from Westjet.


When was thus Nikki? Just wondering if it's their 'canned' response.


----------



## newfie_nurse

Westjet has NOT replied to my comments in feed back or my direct letter.. Maybe its because I said I have a flight booked already for NFLD monday. They dont want to rock the boat and lose the business LOL


----------



## CanadienHedgie

They haven't responded to mine either, but responded to one my friend sent, who sent it a day after me. They said they read and reply to them on a first come, first serve basis. Guess not? I have a flight booked in a few days as well.


----------



## panda

I signed earlier today and added a small comment :]


----------



## nikki

I got my letter by email today.


----------



## moothecow

I think it WAS a canned reply... but one they canned especially for us :lol: 

I'm assuming they got so much feedback regarding hedgehogs, that they created a standard response just for us.

P.S. signsignsignsignsignsignsignthepetitionplease!


----------



## CanadienHedgie

This is the response I got:

_Good Afternoon Tashanna,

Thank you for your interest in WestJet and our Pets in the Cabin service that we currently offer. There must be a very active community of hedgehog, chinchilla and guinea pig owners and supporters across Canada as we have received a number of emails regarding this topic and I am happy to respond today.

From what you have shared, I understand that the hedgehog and other smaller animals are unique animals that you feel should be able to be brought onboard in a carrier. At this time, as you are aware we do not allow these animals to be brought into the cabin however I am glad that you have brought this matter to our attention as it seems to leave many guests unsatisfied.

We are always appreciative of the feedback we receive from our valued guests as we are continuously striving to improve and grow the services that we offer to all of our guests. Please know that your feedback has been heard and has been sent to the appropriate departments for their information, details and consideration.

I thank you again for taking the time to write into us to share your impressions and I appreciate the opportunity to respond.

Kind Regards,

Lauren 
Guest Relations Specialist 
WestJet _

It's a bit different then the other one posted.


----------



## hanhan27

I'm using my iPod at work right now, but I will definitely be posting this on my Facebook when I get home. I have quite a few animal lovers on my friends list, as well as a bunch of push overs who will just do it for me. 

I'm so impressed by the number of signatures! Hedgies deserve to ride in the cabin more than a **** rabbit... Ugh.


----------



## newfie_nurse

Just an FYI if you sign the petition make sure your name is actually posted on it. Two of my friends had this issue. They had signed said it went thru but their name was not appearing.
 
Great JOB THOUGH!!
147 names and counting


----------



## Nancy

I noticed that it doesn't add your name in order. My daughter tried twice and it didn't work so I tried for her and then I noticed she was on there 3 times.


----------



## moothecow

Nancy said:


> I noticed that it doesn't add your name in order. My daughter tried twice and it didn't work so I tried for her and then I noticed she was on there 3 times.


I noticed that, too... it's a tad annoying and I'm not sure why it does that :roll:

(side note: it is really hard to type one handed... as my other hand is occupied by a sprawling hedgehog)


----------



## Desperodo

Is it possible to have my name and two of my siblings names removed? I don't want my name on there, neither do my brother and sister.


----------



## LizardGirl

That's what signing a petition is... why did you sign it if you didn't want to say that you support this? (confused) I don't know if you can delete signatures or not, but probably only the owner of the petition can.


----------



## Desperodo

A friend put our names on it. And I don't want my name on there. Neither do my siblings.


----------



## moothecow

It's strange that your friend did that, but yes, they can be removed. I'm the petition administrator, so if you PM me your names, I can remove them.


----------



## Nancy

Desperodo said:


> A friend put our names on it. And I don't want my name on there. Neither do my siblings.


Why don't you want to support this?


----------



## Guest

Nancy said:


> Desperodo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend put our names on it. And I don't want my name on there. Neither do my siblings.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you want to support this?
Click to expand...

I have an idea why he wants them removed, but its sad if its the case


----------



## ReginasMommy

TWCOGAR said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperodo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend put our names on it. And I don't want my name on there. Neither do my siblings.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you want to support this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an idea why he wants them removed, but its sad if its the case
Click to expand...

TWCOGAR--you've got me curious. Share?


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Me too I'm very curious. Also to why someone wouldn't support it. I know everyone has an opinion but I am very curious as to the reason because I can't even imagine why.


----------



## MissC

Same here :? What possible reason could there be?? No one is saying you HAVE to take your pet...it's just an option for those who want it...why would anyone disagree?? :?


----------



## newfie_nurse

OK so as alot of people I know. I recently flew westjet from Calgary to Newfoundland and just got back to Calgary Alberta today. (6ish hours of just straight fly time). I did record the temperatures with the use of a digital thermometer that records the current temp, the lowest temp reached since the last reset as as well as the highest. I managed to attach this just inside Chloe's carrier ( see forum thread-> viewtopic.php?f=12&t=12448)

So the lowest temp was 49.6'F, the highest recorded was 74.8'F. That is totally unacceptable for any airline who boasts to take care of its animals . I have to say westjet employees were GREAT, and curious. They just have no idea what these animals are, and they made every attempt to help me with in their means. They are even curious to know why these animals are considered Cargo especially when so fragile.

Over all I have to say my packing of chloe's carrier and the handwarmers did their job, but knowing the data behind it. I *WILL NOT EVER *fly with her during cooler months. These temps were recorded when half of the country was in a heat wave I cant imagine what it would be like in winter :?


----------



## hanhan27

Oh my goodness. That is truly horrifying! 49 degrees is cold for ANY animal, not just a hedgehog. I feel like shaking these crazy people who won't listen to us! :evil:


----------



## newfie_nurse

Well It took me by surprise , then it scared me! :? Guess thats why theres frost on the windows at 30,000 feet !

I think all aircraft should take better care of each and every animal. Even my luggage was broken for god sakes.. Nothing against the airlines , most are just plain uneducated about pets. But that does not excuse ignorance. 

Id be pretty chilly at that temperature, the only thing is, I have a voice and can say it. Our pets cant and we really dont know the conditions that they are in in the cargo bay. No one does. Not even the airlines. I think placing this thermometer was the first step and i encourage others to do the same. Its a very small thing for $20, I use it all the time.Even if we cannot take them all as carry ons, maybe we can atleast improve their current compartments in Cargo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedHeadPixie

Phoned WestJet to try and convince them to let me bring my hedgie in the cabin, knowing full well it would probably be a failure. I have a vain hope that someday I'll hit a person who just gets it and they'll agree... Instead I got someone who didn't know what a hedgehog was. Signed the petition. Hope someday they see the light. Now... to plan getting another hedgie from Edmonton to Vancouver...


----------



## AnimeMutt

Signed and posted to FB. I'm the only one in my circle of friends who has a hedgehog, but that won't stop any of them from signing it.


----------



## newfie_nurse

JUST A BUMP
hoping the newbies will sign up too


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

I just can't stop thinking about a hedgie trying to get out of it's little carrier. Like how would that even happen? And do most people use hard sided carriers? Is it a must for flying with them?


----------



## Pickle

I signed it, but I am curious, does an online petition really carry the same weight as one done in paper and pen? I've heard it may not. 

Also just to clarify some worries regarding animal transport - (*NOT* that I'm saying Hedgies should travel in the cargo hold because clearly they should be allowed in the cabin)
My husband has worked for Air Canada for over 20yrs. He works on the ramp and also in cargo. Animals are not treated as luggage. They are kept safely aside in the heated warehouse until as close to depature time as possible. Animals are are all handled with care and the crews do what they can to avoid having them outside in the elements. Pets are stored in a separate compartment from the luggage, SOMETIMES it is heated but not always. Just FYI Air Canada recommends not shipping your pets between November 1st - March 31st and in some cases there will be full on bans from shipping pets due to extreme cold.

Again, I'm not in anyway suggesting hogs should ever be transported in the hold, I just wanted to ease any concerns regarding how animals are handled.



CanadienHedgie said:


> I remember sitting in the airport, waiting for my plane to come, and I was watching the loaders unload a plane. They were driving those carts with all the suitcases and cages on the back.
> 
> 1st, they weren't even tied down.
> 2nd, a couple suit cases fell off.
> 
> ...What if that was a hedgie cage? S/he could be pretty injured, especially if something in the cage fell on top of him/her.
> 
> I've seen them load the vehicle things, and they are def. not gentle. They seem to just throw the bags on (what if there was something breakable in the suitcase), and slide the cages across. I had two red suit cases I took with me once. They were a nice red colour when they went onto the plane. When I got them back, I hardly recognized them. They are now more of a brown/maroon shade. It wasn't even wet or rainy out. I was taking my poodle out to see my cousins, and he had to ride in cargo because he was a whole 2 pounds over the weight limit. When I went to pick him up from the live animal section, his cage had a nice long scrape going all the way across the right side. I don't know what happened, but I seriously think I should have starved him for a day or two, then he would have been able to ride with me.


----------



## GoldenEyes

I can understand why that person didn't want their name on the petition, some people just don't want their names online, if you google your name, it will now show up and show that you signed it.

On that note, I signed it. I don't have an issue with my name being online, especially for a petition  

I hope this matter gets solved soon.


----------



## jdepu1

SIGNED! goooo hedgies in the cabin! (that was some type of chant or something where we all put our hands in and cheer... you get idea)


----------



## talibali

I signed it.... Had my family sign it too!


----------



## alyssinreality

Don't know if this is still relevant or not, but I signed it.


----------



## Emiry

Any update on this? I would really like to take my baby in the cabin instead of cargo, and looking at the websites, Westjet has the most security that my baby WILL end up on the same flight as me.


----------



## cthom

i signed it


----------



## gogrnny1955

Ditto


----------



## newfie_nurse

I'd really like to see this happen.. I see over 300 signatures but we need a lot more.. I'd even pay more to take Chloe on board !!!


----------



## painball54

I signed the petition.


----------



## kcgirl62

Good job! Unfortunetly I can't sign it because of the email part, but you have my full support!


----------



## MissCarlyRenee

I'm not sure if this is still going on, but I signed it!


----------



## bmaditz

Signed


----------



## Britnee.sto

Signed and I will get my roommates to sign this as well


----------



## AnnabellasMomma

SIGNED!


----------



## Britnee.sto

Brump


----------



## ponylover317

moothecow said:


> P.S. I wrote the petition in one go... if anyone has edits, additions, constructive criticism, etc, please let me know and I'll edit accordingly!


Hedgehogs, unlike dogs, cats, and birds, make little to no audible noise, and therefore would not disturbe any other passengers. They are nocturnal and would likely sleep the whole flight through, as most flights occur during the day!


----------



## nelsongw

Most airlines will allow any animal that is 
A: Small enough to fit under the seat,
B:You have a note from a psychologist saying you have to have the animal with you at all times. 
Plus hedgehogs are hypoallergenic.
The perfect pet.


----------



## Isismommy

Signed. Looks like the petition only needs 54 more signatures to hit 500. Keep this going.


----------



## PrincessK

For the mention about having a psychologist's note, on Canadian airlines that's not good enough. Harper is recognized as an emotional support animal by my University, and has documentation from licensed professionals to back it up. 

Not only is it still a "No," after asking I've found out that there isn't actually a reason for it. They can't even be bothered to make something up. If there's a logical explanation I'm all for it, but if you can't even come up with a reason, it's time to change your policy. Sign Sign Sign!


----------



## WizardDogintheTARDIS

Signed


----------



## AngelfishGirl

signed! I love this... everyone should share this!


----------

